# Is it possible to have a positive pregnancy test at 6dpo?



## MustangGTgirl

Just wondering if anybody else has had a positive pregnancy test at 6dpo before? I am pretty sure that I am 6dpo today and I think I had a positive pregnancy test this morning. I took a cheap blue dye drug store test and my husband and me can both see a very faint line and he says it definitely looks blue, not gray. It showed up in the required time and it is the same thickness as the control line, it's not skinny like most evap lines I think. I used FMU and I took another pink dye test just a while ago and it was negative but I had also drank a large iced coffee so I am pretty sure my urine is quite diluted by now. 

With my second child, I had a super positive result at 8dpo so I am thinking that it is possible that I could have had a positive this morning... plus I just feel pregnant. What do ya'll think?


----------



## katiekittykat

I suppose it's possible, as implantation takes place 6-12 DPO....seems unlikely that the hormone would pass into your urine that quick though :shrug:


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Can implantation happen earlier than 6dpo? Like 4 or 5dpo?


----------



## katiekittykat

I don't think so....could you have ov'd earlier than you thought?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I would say you possibley ovulated earlier then you thought?


----------



## monalisa81

Do you use OPKs or temp?
To have a positive pregnancy test at 6 dpo, implantation should take place at 3-4 dpo. I've never heard anything like that before but maybe you're an exception.

And, blue dye tests are not recommended by the ladies who use them. Try again with a pink dye test tomorrow morning. 
Good luck hun, I hope this is it for you!


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Thanks everybody. I am definitely trying again in the morning with a dollar store cheapy pink dye. I don't know if I ovulated earlier but the first time that we had sex this month was on the 3rd which is also when I had EWCM. Normally I would have ovulated on the 5th but I had no EWCM on that day so I don't think I did. My cycles have been out of whack lately so I am pretty sure I ovulated early, on the 3rd. It is just sooooo weird because I never get positive lines when I am not pregnant, I don't even get evaps. And I did take this exact same test last month (when I know I wasn't pregnant) and there was not even an evap line, just as white as it could be. Who knows but I hope I am!!


----------



## Scamp

I got a very very very faint at 6dpo. I know I didn't ovulate earlier as I have an injection to release the egg and scans to check follies. So yep it's possible. 
I doubt before then though, but I'm not 100% sure
x


----------



## babyhopes2010

uv ovulated earlier then u thought congrats


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Scamp said:


> I got a very very very faint at 6dpo. I know I didn't ovulate earlier as I have an injection to release the egg and scans to check follies. So yep it's possible.
> I doubt before then though, but I'm not 100% sure
> x

Wow thanks for posting that! I really think I had a positive this morning but it is so faint that I have my doubts. I can't even really see it now so I think it dissapeared :(


----------



## Scamp

That's what mine was like hun. I posted a pic on here and no one else could see it so I got two other people to look at it for me and they saw it :thumbup:
x


----------

